# Шпора



## Игорь Зинчук (3 Июл 2006)

У кого есть опыт лечения подпяточного осифицирующего бурсита? Поделитесь результатами


----------



## Helen (3 Авг 2006)

Лучше поздно, чем никогда
Собственного опыта лечения остеофицирующего бурсита нет, но вот информация, которая мне попалась (Дж.Нобель, перевод, 2005г). 

«Основу лечения составляет покой, ограничение пронации стопы (иммобилизирующая повязка) и НПВС.  Важным является подбор специальных подпяточников, ортезов и просто мягких стелек. Уменьшить боль может шинирование стопы на ночь, при этом шина поддерживает апоневроз в натянутом состоянии, не давая ему сокращаться. 
Возможно применение инъекций глюкокортикоидов с медиальной стороны пятки (не более 3х). 
Ношение ортопедической обуви, обеспечивающих поддержку и амортизацию пятки (длительно, год и более).
Физиотерапия (ультразвук)
Обычно боль проходит через 6 месяцев, а показанием к хирургическому лечению (удаление остеофитов) является неэффективность лечения в течение 1 года. (international guideline)»
А у Вас есть еще какие-либо рекомендации по этому поводу из личного опыта?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (4 Авг 2006)

Всё тоже + блокады дипроспаном...


----------



## Valugin (9 Июн 2012)

лазер+димексид 50% + жесткий массаж подошвенного апоневроза.


----------



## allasquortsova (24 Июл 2019)

Всем лечила. Вот реально всем, что находила в интернете (от димексида, лимона, желчи, старого сала, и еще кучи всего)и по совету троих разных ортопедов. Мази, компрессы примочки помогают, пока их делаешь. Только перестала, боль возвращалась дней через 5. Ударно-волновую тоже делала 5 сеансов. К чему пришла, поменяла всю обувь на новую с ортопедией или хорошей амортизацией. Плоская подошва табу, каблук только на мероприятия. По дому хожу в ортопедических тапочках. На али заказала всяких силиконовых вставок и подпяточников. И физкультура - растяжение голени.
Мне понадобился год, чтобы я научилась жить с этим.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Июл 2019)

Если боль терпимая. Две недели ношение правильных стелек. Они устраняют причину обострения. И большиство отмечает уменьшение боли. Если за две недели боль не прошла или сразу она настолько нетерпима, что нельзя ждать. Тогда все перечисленные лечение. Наиболее эффективное - локальное введение стероидов и УВТ.


----------

